# DCR-TRV19E Firewire Problem



## Sebastian Thalhammer (8. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute

Die Technik hasst mich anscheinend. Hab ja vor kurzem noch mit USB gekämpft und hab mir dann ein Firewire um 16€  gekauft. *verrückt* Und der erhoffte Erfolg stellt sich trotzdem nicht ein. 

Mein Computer findet die Kamera wieder ohne Probleme und bietet mir an das Zeugs zu überspielen, aber Premiere sowie VideoDeluxe hängen sich auf wenn ich letzteres machen will. 

Hab auch schon versucht irgendwelche Treiber für diese Kamera zu finden, aber stoße immer nur auf USB Treiber und keine Firewire Treiber.

Hat irgendjemand von euch eine Ahnung wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann? Wäre euch echt dankbar für eure Hilfe...


----------



## axn (8. Dezember 2006)

Treiber brauchst du keine besonderen... Sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Klingt für mich eher wie ein Hardwareproblem.. Genug Platz auf der Platte? Defragmentiert? Kannst du "Premiere hängt sich auf" etwas kongretisieren?

mfg

axn

PS: Es geht auch günstiger...


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (9. Dezember 2006)

Anscheinend kann keines der Programme die kamera steuern. Die Kamera wird ja erkannt. Nur gibt es irgendwie kein DV OUT Signal oder dergleichen. Premiere schreibt, dass keine Gerätesteuerung möglich ist und das Aufnahmefenster hängt sich auf. Wenn ich die Kamera vom Computer trenne, läuft Premiere wieder. 

Im Handbuch ist für meine Version nur das USB Streaming angegeben (ausgabe im MPEG1 Format) für das man aber eine (natürlich kostenpflichtige) Software braucht. Den Sony ImageMixer.

Gibt es Freeware Programme, die den USB Stream auch aufzeichnen können? Wie kann ich mein Material sonst noch digitalisieren?


----------



## axn (9. Dezember 2006)

Wenn es sich um diese Kamera handelt, hat sie einen DV-Out und sollte damit auch ein DV Stream liefern. Ich würde nicht nach alternativen Übertragungsmöglichkeiten suchen, sonder versuchen das DV Problem zu lösen. FireWire Karte defekt? Mal eine andere Kamera probiert? Anderen Rechner versucht? Zum Kamerahändler gehen und vorführen lassen?

mfg

axn


----------



## chmee (10. Dezember 2006)

Simple Möglichkeiten:
1. Bevor Premiere gestartet wird, die Kamera anmachen (von Windows erkennen lassen).
2. Bei den DV-Aufnahmeeinstellungen Sony Generic einstellen.

Wie schon AXN sagte, laß die Finger von diesem USB-Zeuges, die Quali ist sichtbar
schlechter und dann hättest Du auch so ne 99EUR Pearl-Kamera kaufen können.
Perlen vor die Säue sozusagen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi again. Hab das Problem jetzt vorübergehend gelöst. Nach der Installation eines Hotfix für Windows funktioniert das Aufnehmen mit anderen Programmen

Premiere stellt sich weiterhin quer und schreibt (auch nach einstellen auf sony geräte), dass der Recorder nicht aktiviert werden kann und das Gerät zurückgesetzt werden soll. Im Klartext: Premiere hängt sich zwar nicht mehr auf und ich kann die Kamera sogar über die Software steuern, Aufnahmen kann ich trotzdem nicht machen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir dabei auch noch helfen.


----------

